# Free standing skeleton build



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I just want to show how you can make a free standing skeleton. This is only part one.. I will post more as I complete my How to.. So Sub so you don't miss out..


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

*Part 2 of my skeleton build*

The is part 2 of my free standing skeleton build. Test fitting motor and cables for hand movement. Please like and sub on Youtube.. Part 3 and final video soon..!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the movement you’re getting from the arms.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Devil, from your first video it seems you have a lot of skeletons in your closet....er, garage. ☠

Nicely done hiding the rebar inside the leg - great idea!


----------

